# Vets Abroad Opening Hours?



## Tringy (May 1, 2005)

We are just in the process of having rabies jabs etc so that we can take our dogs abroad in September. I want to book the ferry but am still a bit unclear about the return process. Does anyone know if the vets abroad are open on a saturday and has anyone ever been to a vet in a country other than france ie Germany, Belguim. Also on top of the ferry and vets fees for the dogs do you also have to pay at customs or do you just go through Nothing to Declare as normal. I would just like to know what I am letting myself in for and do my sums so that I dont end up running out of money. Thanks


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Most vets will be open Saturday morning although this will vary from practise to practise .Saturday might be a very busy time because of people's working lives.French vets, of whom i only have experience, are also very slow compared with their UK counterparts.
Best if you get an approximate itinery and we will see if we can find a recommended Continental vet for you.
If you want to use Stena Hook to Harwich i can probably find their recommended practise.I would love to go to Europe via this route but it is simply too long for the dog.
All dog's veterinary business will be completed in the foreign port (Calais for example).If dog,chip and paperwork do not correspond you aint going anywhere near the ferry!!Just drive off the ferry and out the gate when you reach Britain.

Stout heart! Its always a worry the first time but apart from the rectal thermometer  (to make sure HE is fit to travel) i think we enjoy it.

Nick


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

Our local vet in Soumeras France is open 7 days a week, BUT you have to make an appointment 2 days prior to the visit,

For dogs the inspection and Certificate the charge is 50 euro and for 2 the charge is 75 euro.

(Plus of course the cost of any innoculations they may need)

You have to take with you all the paper work relating to your dog - re - rabies, chipping and jabs etc

This must be done 24 to 48 hours prior to your departure.

a good site to visit for more information is www.petplanet.co.uk
all countries are on there


----------

